# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  كوب شاي الصباحي

## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين ,, وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم*  







*كوب شاي الصباحي*  



*اصبحنا واصبح المُلك لله لا اله الا الله ,, وحده لا شريك ,, محمد رسول الله ,, عليا ولي الله*  


*في كل يوما جديد يبدأ بصباح مشرق ,, واحيانا ملبد بغيوم بيضاء*  

*وايام بغيوم ممطرة ,,* 
*وتستمر الحياة بالاستمرار* 

*يبدأ صباحي يوميا بعد ذكر رب العالمين والصلاة على اشرف الخلق محمد وعلى اله الطيبين الطاهرين*  

*بكوب شاي بالحليب ,,* 
*ويسرح فكري من اول رشفة ,,* 
*هاهو يوما جديد ,, وعمل جديد ,, وحساب جديد ,, وقدر مكتوب ليوم جديد*  
*وابتدي مع كل رشفة بعمل جدول لقضاء اليوم ,, ويبقى القدر يخفي بين طياته اوراق مخفية ,,* 
*ارادة الله ان تبقى مخفية ,, لقصور عقلنا بستيعاب حكمة سقوطها وحتمية وجودها ,,* 

*ويقطع الفكر عن السرحان بين رشفةً واخرى مرور احدهم او اعتراض آخر على امر ,,* 
*او نداء الاستعجال ببدأ اليوم*  
*واُحرم من الاستمتاع بهذه اللحضة*  

*لحضة ارتشاف كل قطرة من الكوب ......* 

*واقول لنفسي ....* 

*غدا سوف استمتع به ...* 

*وهل سأستمتع به فعلا .......؟* 



*وللحديث بقية .....*

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-04-2010), 

رنيم الحب (10-29-2010), 

صرخة العطشان (02-22-2012)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسَلآم عَليكم |~

\
/

كَوب من الشَاي .. 

يتراوى ليِ دَاخله : ذرات ضوء معلقة في الهواء 

وَ أصابعي المُغلفة بالحنين ‘إليهم 

وسَاعة يديّ التي تشعُرني بالقلق !


هو دوماً معيّ ؛ يتراجف من شهقاتيّ 

صبوراً هو ذاك الكوب ! 

يناصفنيّ الفرح ؛ الألم ؛ وحَتى برود مشَاعريّ ! 


مآعلاقة مّصير يوميّ بهذا الكوب !


نُور الهدىْ ؛ القريبة من الرَوَحْ : رائَعِة جداً 

أشتُقتٌ لحرفكِ المبُدعْ 

وَ نِثار قلبكِ .. يآ كَرستَآليِة التوآجَد 


أنتظركِ هُنآ ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*رشفة خفيفه مع ذلك الكوب و مع تأمل بسيط 
هل يومنا مثل أمس أم سيكون أفضل
أحياناً يغلبنا روتين الحياة اليومي 
فلما لا نحاول التغييير
أختي نور الهدى 
ننتظر البقية 
تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*وأنا كذلك .. أبدأ يومي الصبآحي بكوب مختلف عنك نوعـــآآ ما ..* 
*فكوبي مزيج من الحليب مع القهوة* 
*فقد أعتدت على على شربهــآآ كل صبآح كجزء من روتيني اليومي* 
*أوأستعدآآدآ لبدآية يوم جديد..!!* 
*لآ أعلم ماذآ يخبئ بين طيآآته* 
*حينها يسرح خيآآلي للبعيد وترآودني أفكــآرآآ مختلفة* 
*لكن أجعل توكلي على الله رآجية منه أن يجعل يومي مثمرآآ* 
*وسرعـآآن ماينقضي ذلك اليوم لأخلد إلى النوم* 
*وكأني لآ أعلم هل أستيقظ صبآح يوم آخر أم تكون غفوةأبدية* 

*غـآليتي ..* 
***نور الهدى*** 
*أستمتعتُ كثيرآبكوبك المتميز* 
*وأتمنى أن تستمتعي بيومك وتتفآءلي كل صبآآح* 
*وتشكري الرب على نعمه الوفيرة* 
*ولآسيما أن أحيـآآكِ من جديد ..وأنت بصحة وعـــآآفية* 
*ودعوآآتي لك بالسعـآآدة الأبدية ..*
*موفقة لكل خير وصلآح ..* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## نور الهدى

> السسَلآم عَليكم |~
> 
> \
> /
> 
> كَوب من الشَاي .. 
> 
> يتراوى ليِ دَاخله : ذرات ضوء معلقة في الهواء 
> 
> ...



 
روح وريحان 


غاليتي منورة 

الله لا يحرمنا من هالطلة 


دائما يكون الفيس عندي لما اشوف لك مشاركة او رد جذيه  :bigsmile: 

احب تواجدك 



كل الشكر لنثر عطرك هنا 


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

> *رشفة خفيفه مع ذلك الكوب و مع تأمل بسيط* 
> *هل يومنا مثل أمس أم سيكون أفضل*
> *أحياناً يغلبنا روتين الحياة اليومي* 
> *فلما لا نحاول التغييير*
> *أختي نور الهدى* 
> *ننتظر البقية* 
> *تحياتي لكِ*



 
حبي عترة محمد 

جعل الله قلبك عامرا بحبه وحب رسوله واهل بيته 


تغير يومنا يعتمد اعتماد كبير علينا وعلى مدى تفتح عقلنا لاستقباله واستقبال ما يحدث فيه ,,


اخيه 

شرفني تواجدك هنا 


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

> *وأنا كذلك .. أبدأ يومي الصبآحي بكوب مختلف عنك نوعـــآآ ما ..* 
> 
> *فكوبي مزيج من الحليب مع القهوة* 
> *فقد أعتدت على على شربهــآآ كل صبآح كجزء من روتيني اليومي* 
> *أوأستعدآآدآ لبدآية يوم جديد..!!* 
> *لآ أعلم ماذآ يخبئ بين طيآآته* 
> *حينها يسرح خيآآلي للبعيد وترآودني أفكــآرآآ مختلفة* 
> *لكن أجعل توكلي على الله رآجية منه أن يجعل يومي مثمرآآ* 
> *وسرعـآآن ماينقضي ذلك اليوم لأخلد إلى النوم* 
> ...



رنيم الحب 


كل ليلة قبل قبل النوم يخطر على بالي هذا التسائل 

هل لي عودة من جديد مع كوب شاي جديد  ؟؟ 

فالحمدلله رب العالمين على كل حال 




اخيه وجودك انار المشاركة 

واشكرك على شملي بدعائكِ 

فنحن بحاجة الى الدعاء دائما 

يحفظك الباري عز وجل ويبعد عنك كل شر وبلاء

----------


## نور الهدى

**




*1.  اصبحنا واصبح المُلك لله لا اله الا الله ,, وحده لا شريك ,, محمد رسول الله ,, عليا ولي الله* 




*يوما جديد وكوب جديد ورشفة جديده*


* وكالعادة رحلت الى عالم آخر ,,*


* ولكن هذه المرة رحيلي كان الى الماضي الغير بعيد ,,,,*

*بالامس اجتمعت مع انسان ,, لم تعجبني طباعه ولا شخصيته يوما ,,*


*واتسائل تسائل خفي بداخلي  كل ما اراه او تطرء سيرته امامي ,,* 


*هل سيتغير ويصبح افضل مما هو عليه يوما ما  ....؟*

*بتأكيد انه سيتغير ,,,*


*ولكن هل سيكون للافضل ام للاسوء ....؟ * 


*بدأ نقاشه بكلمة انا كذا ,, واستطيع ان افعل كذا وكذا* 


*ولن يقف امامي لا انت ولا غيرك ولا الي اكبر منك ,, يخاطب ابن عمه* 

*يعلو صوته كل ما  احس بالهزيمة  ,,* 

*وتطغي كلمة الانا على كل جملة ينطق بها  ,,*

*ويعلن انه  الصح وان الغير على خطأ ,,* 

*ويجب على الجميع ان يقدمه على الاخرين دوما ,,* 

*وينتهي النقاش بصمت الجميع ,,*

*ويفوز يأثارة تقزز  الموجودين بعنجهيته التى بناها على لاشي ,,*

*وفوزه اساسه اقتناع الجميع بأن لا فائدة من النقاش معه ,,*


*وانزلت الكوب وانا على اقتناع بأن هناك اشخاص يجب عليك ان تضيف عليهم ملاعق من السكر حتى تتمكن من بلعهم*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-03-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-04-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

اصبحنا واصبح المُلك لله لا اله الا الله ,, وحده لا شريك ,, محمد رسول الله ,, عليا ولي الله 


اثناء تناول كوب الشاي ,, كنت اتكلم مع ابو محمد  وكان يقول انه ذهب بيوم امس  لتخليص معاملة حكومية بأحدى الوزارات 

واخذ يسرد ما حصل بضبط 

وقال ,, 



توكلت على الله ,, وذهبت الى هناك ,,


وكان من حسن حظي اني اول المراجعين ,, واول الواصلين حتى من  الموظفين 


يا سلام على الشغل في الدوائر الحكومية ,,تقدر اجي أي وقت تبغي ,,

وبعد انتظار ساعه تقريبا 

>>>> هذا لو متاخر مو احسن 

واخيرا نادوني 

ورحت اخلص وياهم ,, وظليت واقف بعد ما عطيتهم رقم المعاملة ,,  والموظف طالع في الرقم اول ما عطيته اياه وبعدها قام يحوس يمين ويسار ولا كأن في واحد واقف ينتظر يخلص 


مع العلم عند حضورهم كان يشوفون اني كنت موجود قبلهم حتى 


لكن ما في احساس ابد 

اطق على الزجاج الفاصل ويطالعني ويرجع يحوس من غير ما ينطق بكلمة 


وزاد الطابور وراي  وكل واحد يتأفف يبغي  يخلص وانا انتظر 

وبعد ما تفرغ قعد وضرب على الكمبيوتر الا يقول االمعاملة ما خلصت والاوراق مهي موجودة 

وقتها تمنيت اصكه كف الف فيه رقبته 

حاولت وياه  يمين ويسار ما في فايدة 

قلت ما في الا نكشر عن الانياب

ودربي مكتب المسئول عندهم 

ورحت وكنت في قمة الغضب والعصبية ,, لكن وقفت وصليت على النبي واخذت نفس عميق ,, وقلت لنفسي خلك هادئ وادهن بزبدة 


ودخلت على المسئول عندهم وكلمته بهدوء ودهنت زبدة فيهم شوي وطلبت منه يشوف لي اوراقي 

وطبعا الاستاذ ما قصر قال لي تعال وراح معاي وابتدأ من الخطوات الاولى للمعاملة وحصلنا الفايل اخيرا مركون على جنب ومو مسوين فيه ولا شي 


وطبعا استمريت بدهن الزبدة وقال لي ولا يهمك وكمل معاي خطوة بخطوة ,, والمعاملة الي كانو يقولون انها ما تجهز الا بعد شهر 

جهزت في اقل من ساعه 


وهذا كلها بفضل الزبدة 


زبدة  كاملة الدسم شرط 

جرب وشوف

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-04-2010), 

صرخة العطشان (02-22-2012), 

قلب زينب الصبور (01-31-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

نور الهدى ..
أحاديثكِ ساخنة ..، 
وكوبكِ ينضح خبرة في كل يوم..!

تناولتهُ بشغف...
واحتسيتُ أحداثه بلِذة ....حتى القطرات الأخيرة ...
فتعلمتُ من كيانكِ الكبير...وتشبعتُ من مجدكِ الفواح بالتجارب..


غالية ..
سلامٌ لمحبرة امتزجت وقلمك..
سلامٌ لروحكِ الحريرية ، الطاهرة

دعواتي تسكن وجدانك ..بقوة
موفقة مبلغة كل المنى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل


 البقية ..
 انتظرها مع المنتظرين
 :rose:

----------

نور الهدى (11-06-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .. 
> نور الهدى ..
> أحاديثكِ ساخنة ..، 
> وكوبكِ ينضح خبرة في كل يوم..! 
> تناولتهُ بشغف...
> واحتسيتُ أحداثه بلِذة ....حتى القطرات الأخيرة ...
> فتعلمتُ من كيانكِ الكبير...وتشبعتُ من مجدكِ الفواح بالتجارب.. 
> 
> غالية ..
> ...



 
 

*دمعه على السطور* 


*الاخت الفاضله والساكنه بين الجوارح* 


*نورتي المشاركة* 


*وسعدت به* 


*الله لا يحرمنا من هالطلات* 

*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## نور الهدى

**




*اصبحنا واصبح المُلك لله لا اله الا الله ,, وحده لا شريك ,, محمد رسول الله ,, عليا ولي الله* 


*يوم الخميس  ,,*


*بذات يوم الخميس  مع اول ساعات الفجر الاولى ياخذني الحنين ,,*

*الى احباب غابوا عن بصري وحواسي ,,*

*ولكنهم باقين في قلبي واستشعر بهم بأحساسي  ,,*

*اليهم يهفو الحنين وتشتاق لهم نفسي ,,*


*وبعد ارتشاف كوب الشاي ,,*

*ننطلق كالعادة لزيارتهم ,,*

*وكلما اقتربنا يزيد الحنين ,, وتتسارع دقات القلب للقياهم ,,*

*وعند الوصول مع الدق بثلاث على بابهم ,,*

*تسري الفرحة بقلبي ,, لاحساسي بأنهم مسرورين بقدومي ,,*

*ابدأ بسلام عليهم ,,والسؤال عن احوالهم مع ايمانهم بأن لا اله الا الله ,, وكيف وجدو قول لا اله الا الله ,,*


*واهديهم الشي القليل ,,* 

*ويقبلونها بفرحه ,,* 

*فهم بأمس الحاجة  ولو كان قليل بعالمهم ,,*

*عالمهم فيه القليل الذي نقدمه يعني الكثير وربما يكون فرج في بعض الاحيان ,,*

*فلا تبخلو على احبتكم بالقليل ,,*

*فسيأتي يوما نرحل الى ذاك العالم الموعودين فيه ,,*

*والقليل الذي قدمناه لهم يوما ,,*

*سيعني لنا الكثير ,,*

*وسنتمنى لو ان احدا يهدينا مثله او اقل منه ,,*

*فهم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون ,,*

----------


## نور الهدى

**


*اصبحنا واصبح المُلك لله لا اله الا الله ,, وحده لا شريك ,, محمد رسول الله ,, عليا ولي الله*


*كوب الشاي اليوم غير غير غير*


*كوب شاي صباحي على صوت المطر والرعد والبرق*

*من زمان ما عشنا جو جذيه ,,*


*احساس غير ,, احساس براحه ,,* 

*تشوف الفرحه بعيون الصغار وهم رايحين المدرسة ,, يذكرونا بنفسنا قبل ايام المدرسة والمطر ,,*


*نطلع من وقت عشان بس نطلع بالمطرونخوض بالماي  الي بشارع ,,* 

*خوب قبل مو نفس الحين ,,* 

*اولادنا مدلعينهم يروحون بسيارة 

*


*قبل كنا نروح مشي ,, شمس لو مطر ,, نمشي* 

*وكنا نضحك ولا مهتمين* 

*الحين تشوف جاهل يمشي رايح المدرسة توقف له وحدة او واحد ييسئلونه  ليش مو الماما توصلك المدرسة ,* 

*يقول لهم امي ما عندها سيارة ,,* 

*زين ليش مو البابا* 

*يرجع يقول راح الشغل ,,* 

*ويقول له اركب السيارة وطول الطريق يسمع الطفل اصناف من الكلام ,, يحسس الطفل بأن امه وابوه مهملينه ,, بس لانهم ما وصلوه بسيارة* 


*مع ان المسافة قصيرة بين بيتهم والمدرسة لانها بنفس المنطقة ,,* 


*يخربون عملهم بمنتهم على امه وابوه بتوصيله ,,*

*متناسين ان ظروف كل شخص تختلف عن الثاني ,,*

*ومو كل شخص يقدر يدرب زوجته السياقة ويشتري لها سيارة ,,*

*وكانهم مو بحارنه ومو عارفين بظروفهم* 


*يسون عمل خير ويقلبونه بنيتهم السيئة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> كوب شاي صباحي على صوت المطر والرعد والبرق



جميل حقاً ذاك الحين ..

.. إنبثاق أحاسيس :$

----------


## خطوات زينبية

*اعترتني اللهفة للقادم ...*

*فلاتطيلي وقوفي اخية*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

قلم جميل ..متابعه لكي بصمت 

موفقه

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*والصلاة والسلام على محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم* 





*الحمد والشكر لك يا رب* 

*الحمدلله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه * 

*قبل ,,*

*عند متابعتي للاخبار وبالخصوص ما يجري على اخواننا في فلسطين ولبنان ,,*

*ينفطر قلبي الما وتنزف اعيننا على ما يجري لهم ,, وعلى ما يفعلونه اليهود من قتل وهتك ,,*

*كنت اذهب بعيدا بتفكيري ,,*

*كنت اضع نفسي بمكانهم ,,*

*كنت اتسائل يا ترى لو كنت مكانهم ,, هل كنت سأثبت كما  ثبتوا ؟؟*

*كيف ستكون حياتي بدون الامان والاستقرار ؟؟*

*كيف سأواجه  من كان قد تفوق علي من ناحية العدة والعتاد ؟؟*

*هل سأصمد للنهاية ؟؟ ام يتسرب الضعف الى قلبي واخضع بستسلام ؟؟*

*كيف هو الشعور بعد فقد الاحباب ؟؟*

*والكثير من الاسئلة  تجول بخاطري وقتها ......*


*الآن* 


*دوام الحال من المحال ,,*

*عرفت ان الايمان بالله وبعقيدتك وبحقك المغصوب الذي تطالب به يجعلك اقوى من كل قوي* 

*وان كل قطرة دم طاهرة  تسيل تزيدك عزما واصرار* 

*ونهاية كل طاغوت  ستكون على يدك ,, ما دمت تؤمن بقدرتك وتثق بنفسك وبعدالة قضيتك ,, مهما تجبر الطاغوت واستكبر* 

*فأن هناك من هو اكبر ....*


*الله اكبر*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أنتظَر أخَبارك :)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

الله أكبر ابدأ بها فجري كل يوم 
ترى الدنيا بما فيها ذرة رمل 
لعب ولهو يلعب فيها الكبار لعبة السوق التي كنا نلعبها في صغرنا وتذكرني بالركض كمجانين حول كرة جلدية منفوخة بهواء ..سب وشتم واعتداء حين تفوتك الكرة دون ضربة من قدمك العرق يتصبب ودقات القلب تسارع ضرباتها وعيناك متوسعة حدقاتها والنتيجة ستخرج صفر اليدين كمن اسبل يداه يوم مات ليخبر الآخرين حياتك لهو ولعب وما راح تاخذ وياك إلا عملك 
أختي الفاضلة من زمااان كنت ارغب في المشاركة في صفحتكم المباركة فاحمد الله ان وفقني 
دمتي بخير ومنصورة ان شاء الله

----------


## نور الهدى

> أنتظَر أخَبارك :)



هلا بالغالية 

اخباري ,,

الحمدلله تمام  ,, نسئل عنش وعن جميع اخواني واخواتي واسرتي بالمنتدى 

ومع تطور الاحداث الا اني متفائلة جدا 

,, وودي ان ما انقطع عن المنتدى لكن تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن 

وان شاء الله تتحسن الاوضاع 


شكررااا لك خيتو

----------


## نور الهدى

> الله أكبر ابدأ بها فجري كل يوم 
> ترى الدنيا بما فيها ذرة رمل 
> لعب ولهو يلعب فيها الكبار لعبة السوق التي كنا نلعبها في صغرنا وتذكرني بالركض كمجانين حول كرة جلدية منفوخة بهواء ..سب وشتم واعتداء حين تفوتك الكرة دون ضربة من قدمك العرق يتصبب ودقات القلب تسارع ضرباتها وعيناك متوسعة حدقاتها والنتيجة ستخرج صفر اليدين كمن اسبل يداه يوم مات ليخبر الآخرين حياتك لهو ولعب وما راح تاخذ وياك إلا عملك 
> أختي الفاضلة من زمااان كنت ارغب في المشاركة في صفحتكم المباركة فاحمد الله ان وفقني 
> دمتي بخير ومنصورة ان شاء الله



 
اي والله صدقت خيو ,, اخرتنا بنطلع من هاذي الدنيا  من غير شي ما عدا عملنا ,,فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شر يره

يشرفني حضورك اخي الكريم 

كل الشكر لتواجدك

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*متابعه  بنتظارك  ...*

*موفقه خيتوه*

----------

